# Pimped Out Tankless Water Heater For Christmas Present - Need Installation Ideas!



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello everybody! This is my first post on here. 

I work with my father and brother as licensed HVAC/Plumbing contractors at our family business.

I had an idea for a great gift for my father - a tankless water heater! He has been talking about getting one for a couple of months but he hasn't gotten around to getting and installing one at his house. Me and my brothers decided to get him one and install it as a surprise Christmas present. We can have our mom take him up to his cabin for the weekend and have the installation completed when he gets back.

I'm thinking of getting the new Noritz NRCP. He currently has an older 60 gallon water heater that is on its very last legs. 

The current water heater is in the garage which my father has converted in a really cool game room with some glowing sings, new carpet etc. So, along that same theme I wanted to make the water heater as cool looking and functional as possible. 

A couple of my thoughts have been: glow in the dark or lighted water pressure gauges and using a clear sediment filter and installing a fluorescent light behind it. I haven't had any luck finding glowing pressure gauges, yet.

So my question for everybody is: does anybody have any neat ideas or know where I can find glow-in-the-dark or lighted components for this?

Thanks for your help! :jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


Just published an intro. Thanks!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

regularalex said:


> Just published an intro. Thanks!


I wished all new members would respond like this.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A pimped out tankless design (sans backlit gauges) would be a big Eternal tankless water heater with a Metlund high speed pump. Activate the pump with a motion sensor in the master bath and you now have awesome design. Even better you can put multiple pumps around the house if needed.

I've done it and it makes for one happy customer.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

get some glow in the dark paint and pimp out the gauges and everything else with it.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-10-oz-Glow-in-the-Dark-Spray-267026/204209388


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.grainger.com/product/JB-INDUSTRIES-3-1-8-In-Glow-In-The-Dark-3MRF5


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LED Backlit Gauges


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd go with airbrushed flames. Be sure to not search for a bargain if you're getting a flame job. It can go from blistering cool to a cheezy cartoon pretty quick.

Jamymz is pretty good. http://www.jaymzairstudios.com


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Diamond plate the plywood

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Polish and clear coat the copper.


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

*Pimped Out Tankless Water Heater For Christmas Present - Need Installation Id...*

Wow! What a bunch of awesome ideas! You guys are the best. 

I never would have thought to do a motion sensor before but that makes perfect sense.

The link to the gauges is perfect also. 

Polishing and clear coating the copper is brilliant!

Diamond plating and flames? Sign me up.

:yes:


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Polish and clear coat the copper.


That is a great idea. :thumbsup: What's the best process for that? I've never polished or clear coated copper before.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

regularalex said:


> That is a great idea. :thumbsup: What's the best process for that? I've never polished or clear coated copper before.


I've never done it either. I've polished other metals, just not copper in an attempt to seal it and keep it from patina. I assume you could use a buffer and jewelers rouge then some high temp clear coat. I have had a HO ask me about this product wanting to protect a copper sink but I hadn't heard of it before so had no input.  http://www.everbritecoatings.com/copper.htm  I haven't had the request again so i never tried it myself.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is not that big of a deal. Last time I saw it they hit it with sand cloth, wiped it off with lacquer thinner and then shot a coat of clear lacquer on it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

regularalex said:


> Wow! What a bunch of awesome ideas! You guys are the best.
> 
> I never would have thought to do a motion sensor before but that makes perfect sense.
> 
> ...



The "no" icon? You don't like the ideas?


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> The "no" icon? You don't like the ideas?



No I do. I didn't realize the icon was shaking. They are great ideas.

I'm trying to edit that icon out but it won't let me..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

regularalex said:


> No I do. I didn't realize the icon was shaking. They are great ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to edit that icon out but it won't let me..



Fixed it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So how did your christmas gift turn out? Pics?


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Deleted photos....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CPVC is Pimpin it out?:no:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What's up with the PVC on the relief valve? Also tied in with the other connections is a no no. Other than that looks good.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Was really hoping for more.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

illegal gas install in my neck of the woods


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> illegal gas install in my neck of the woods



True, no sediment trap. I'm also not a fan of appliance connectors on a stationary gas appliance. Wonder if the connector is the right size for the btu's of the unit


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Redwood said:


> CPVC is Pimpin it out?:no:



Yeah, so comments like that are why most contractors don't bother posting their stuff on forums like this.


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> True, no sediment trap. I'm also not a fan of appliance connectors on a stationary gas appliance. Wonder if the connector is the right size for the btu's of the unit


It's a 3/4" gas connector. Noritz rep said it was fine. 

There's a sediment trap right on the other side of the wall. (Below the level of the appliance).


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

No check valves to keep the t&p for the w/h, the steam unit t&p and the condensate lines separated? Is that pvc or cpvc?


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Was really hoping for more.


Super sorry to disappoint you, random guy. I'll do you a favor and won't post in these forums again


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

regularalex said:


> Super sorry to disappoint you, random guy. I'll do you a favor and won't post in these forums again


ahh, don't be butt hurt, everyone has had their plumbing pictures criticized here, just part of the game LOL


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

regularalex said:


> Yeah, so comments like that are why most contractors don't bother posting their stuff on forums like this. Eat a dlck.


Yeah, some great plumbers no longer post here because of the rudeness of people who may not even be plumbers. The rudest are the ones who never posted pictures of their work, truck, or anything.

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Yeah, some great plumbers no longer post here because of the rudeness of people who may not even be plumbers. The rudest are the ones who never posted pictures of their work, truck, or anything.
> 
> Welcome to the internet.


Like TheMaster?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Like TheMaster?


Now that's downright rude...
And a freakin cyberstalker too...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

regularalex said:


> Yeah, so comments like that are why most contractors don't bother posting their stuff on forums like this.


Hey look I'm not the one that was saying that I was going to "Pimp Out a Tankless" looking for ideas...

Why not just reply that you didn't end up doing it...


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Hey look I'm not the one that was saying that I was going to "Pimp Out a Tankless" looking for ideas...
> 
> Why not just reply that you didn't end up doing it...


Why not just keep your comments to yourself? I added the pictures because somebody asked me to - though I've since taken them down because everybody (yourself including) had taken this as an opportunity to criticisize everything about it. 

People like you (those that make assholish comments for no reason) are why most people don't bother with online forums like this. What, exactly, was the purpose of your original comment other than to be an ******* ? 

Like I said before: troll.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

regularalex said:


> Why not just keep your comments to yourself? I added the pictures because somebody asked me to - though I've since taken them down because everybody (yourself including) had taken this as an opportunity to criticisize everything about it.
> 
> People like you (those that make assholish comments for no reason) are why most people don't bother with online forums like this. What, exactly, was the purpose of your original comment other than to be an ******* ?
> 
> ...


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey if any moderators see this post can you guys please close/cancel this account and delete all the information I provided? I won't be coming back to these forums.

Thanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

regularalex said:


> Hey if any moderators see this post can you guys please close/cancel this account and delete all the information I provided? I won't be coming back to these forums.
> 
> Thanks.


You said u won't be coming back 3 times and you're still here getting more butthurt..


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> regularalex said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just keep your comments to yourself? I added the pictures because somebody asked me to - though I've since taken them down because everybody (yourself including) had taken this as an opportunity to criticisize everything about it.
> ...


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> You said u won't be coming back 3 times and you're still here getting more butthurt..


Yeah because queefs like you keep antagonizing me. (Again, for what purpose?)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm an old timer and still don't know how to post pictures.. but unlike you, I'm not butthurting..


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> I'm an old timer and still don't know how to post pictures.. but unlike you, I'm not butthurting..


It takes three clicks to post a picture. If you still haven't figured that out after 7500+ posts it makes you a RETARD, not an "old timer." 

Sorry to break the news to you. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

regularalex said:


> It takes three clicks to post a picture. If you still haven't figured that out after 7500+ posts it makes you a RETARD, not an "old timer."
> 
> Sorry to break the news to you. This isn't rocket science.


Still here???


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Still here???


Is that the best you can keep coming up with? I was hoping you would learn to post a picture instead of trolling. That way we can see pictures of your and trailer/house. :laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

regularalex said:


> Is that the best you can keep coming up with? I was hoping you would learn to post a picture instead of trolling. That way we can see pictures of your trailer/house. :laughing:


Look dude... all I said was I expected more. Flames, clear coat, polished metal.

I heard the term pimped out, and I thought pimp my ride. 

I never said anything about your work. In fact, I've never touched a tankless water heater, that's not my work, I do commercial plumbing, and not like a pizza hut in a strip mall commercial 

You need to get over yourself. 

The reason guys have so many posts is because they've been here for years. Providing advice. 

And trolling a little. Hell my work got trolled before, the first time I got butt hurt, now I ignore the troll comments unless they are valid.


----------



## regularalex (Nov 21, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Look dude... all I said was I expected more. Flames, clear coat, polished metal.
> 
> I heard the term pimped out, and I thought pimp my ride.
> 
> ...


Way to back peddle, dude. Saying "I was expecting more" when somebody shows a picture of their work is completely useless trolling. 

Like I said, some guy asked me for those pictures. I wasn't parading them around like I'm some kind of hot ****. 

I have news for you; nobody with an IQ over 60 puts flames on ANYTHING. period. Flames aren't cool - they are a telltale sign of white trash and rascal-riding Wal-Mart shoppers. It makes sense that you would like it. 

If you don't want to get called out on your bull**** don't make senselessly troll-tastic comments.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, now here comes the critique of your work...

It looked sloppy, flexy appliance gas line? Really? And you did this as a show piece... that is really embarrassing. It's even more embarrassing that you're proud of it. 

I said I was expecting more, as in more pimped out. 

Honestly, I could give two poops if it was done right, I wanted to see something that looked cool.

But what you showed me looked like something a handy hack would do in an effort to impress their wife.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be right back...I think I need some BizBrew. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, now where was I? Oh yeah. Cleanup on aisle 9. :blink:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I "pimped" out a couple of tankless a month back regularalex. Not seeing the picture you took down I'm guessing it looked like my 4 year old attempted an install.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

regularalex said:


> ...I have news for you; nobody with an IQ over 60 puts flames on ANYTHING. period. Flames aren't cool - they are a telltale sign of white trash and rascal-riding Wal-Mart shoppers. It makes sense that you would like it....


I dunno 'bout that. Not all airbrushed flames are created equal.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

regularalex said:


> Hey if any moderators see this post can you guys please close/cancel this account and delete all the information I provided? I won't be coming back to these forums.
> 
> Thanks.


We do not delete accounts. Ban members maybe, but not a wholesale deletion of their posts. It ruins the continuity of the threads. 

You invited other members to participate in your thread by asking their opinions. You cannot simply un-open an egg. You made all members equal owners of this conversation at the very moment you posted it on a public forum. What you posted here, will stay here.

As for closing your account, just tell your keyboard to stop logging you in. Problem solved.

-OR-

Get over yourself and the light hearted shenanigans that are no more than words on a screen and learn to laugh at life. There were very valid points made about your install aside from the whole "pimped out" idea, that deserve your consideration. 

No one (not even you), is drafted into an argument. All participants serve as volunteers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Simmer down


----------

